# Painting calipers with "standard" paint



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

Can this be done?

following on from my other thread, if i have an aerosol spray can or touch up paint pot of a particular colour can i paint calipers to the paint will last? would i have to mix it with something or use a certain laquer/clearcoat

or is this just a no go, and only "caliper paint" is up to the job?


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Judging by the heat coming from my breaks after a trip down Hardknott Pass, I would say no. You would need heat resistant paint.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think 'normal' paint would just flake off and look [email protected]

Better with the proper paint.

I use hammerite btw...

:thumb:


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

how about this? or something similiar

http://www.hardware-ironmongers.com/details.aspx?code=5042045


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I would think 'normal' paint would just flake off and look [email protected]
> 
> Better with the proper paint.
> 
> ...


i want it to match with a specific colour that i wont be able to get as a caliper paint


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Hammerite does the job!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

col85 said:


> i want it to match with a specific colour that i wont be able to get as a caliper paint


You may be surprised...

I painted calipers with proper pink paint before........

What colour you wanting??

:thumb:


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

S-X-I said:


> Hammerite does the job!


which hammerite product are you refering to?


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> You may be surprised...
> 
> I painted calipers with proper pink paint before........
> 
> ...


VW viper green

or Honda Imola Orange


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

col85 said:


> which hammerite product are you refering to?


Hammerite Smooth, the one in the tin!


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

+1 for hammerite. Painted the Calipers on my 20VT Ibiza red and they looked great for years - even after being subjected to some very harsh wheel cleaners!


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

S-X-I said:


> Hammerite Smooth, the one in the tin!


that only comes in certain colours, ill condiserite tho ive im defeated in finding an alternative


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

col85 said:


> VW viper green
> 
> or Honda Imola Orange


:tumbleweed:

you may be fecked! 

Halfords have black, blue, silver, red, yellow, pink....

but none of the above....

Can't give any more help for the colours you want... sorry!!!

:thumb:


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> you may be fecked!
> 
> ...


no probs, i think im trying to do something that isnt really possible

theres a hammerite smooth clear laquer, is that going to have the same properties as the others in the smooth range?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

col85 said:


> that only comes in certain colours, ill condiserite tho ive im defeated in finding an alternative


Here are a list of the colour that Hammerite do.

http://www.hammerite.com/uk/products/ps_dtr_metal_paint_colours.html#smooth

Perhaps you could mix some of the colours to get the colour you want?

E.g. Dark Green + Silver = Viper Green? lol


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Try this: http://www.ruderacing.co.uk/Brake_C..._Paint_Kit_(Ultimate_Green)/product_info.html

Green enough:lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I would guess you could look into one off mixes for these colours but it wont be cheap.

Standard paint wont last and not worth doing IMO

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks guys, 

cornish, that might be as close as i can get. At the end of the day no one is going to say

OMG your calipers dont match the trim hahaha


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

rustoleum combi colour is a similar (better imo ) paint....places can match that to most colours


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

col85 said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> cornish, that might be as close as i can get. At the end of the day no one is going to say
> 
> OMG your calipers dont match the trim hahaha


Wow, respect if your trims that colour....Do you wear sunglasses no matter what the weather is to stop the glare:lol:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Hammerite works fine for me!


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

Cornish said:


> Wow, respect if your trims that colour....Do you wear sunglasses no matter what the weather is to stop the glare:lol:


haha

im only doing the mirrors, just something a bit excentric shall we say

i might hate it and not even bother with the calipers


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I've painted my calipers with silver HT paint, then over the top painted the colour I wanted, then lacquer. Not had a problem so far and it's been on about a year, so maybe worth a try?


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

ive found some very high temp clear laquer so im just guna give that a go.

transek - the first layer of paint wont be HT so i need something to "seal" it


----------



## swiftflo (Jul 28, 2008)

As above, did the calipers with this 6 months ago & still as good as the day they were done.


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

swiftflo said:


> As above, did the calipers with this 6 months ago & still as good as the day they were done.


with clear VHT paint?


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

I painted my rear calipers with normal cellulose paint still perfect 5 months on, if you can get the color code you could try http://auto-paint.co.uk/carpaint/index.php most halfords will mix up a custom color if you ask or have the code to hand


----------



## octane (Mar 24, 2009)

S-X-I said:


> Here are a list of the colour that Hammerite do.
> 
> http://www.hammerite.com/uk/products/ps_dtr_metal_paint_colours.html#smooth
> 
> ...


strange how yellow isnt showing there, any other colours missing??

Halfords show yellow but hammerites site doesnt 

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_198429_langId_-1_categoryId_165495


----------



## MarkSXI (Jan 27, 2009)

Would never recommend standard paint to be honest.


----------

